# documents



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

hi when travelling in the EU do i need the original log book , motor insurance cert & MOT , or will photocopies do ? 

cheers

jay


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

We take both a copy and originals, I believe originals are the only accepted format.

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jay

You'll need to take the originals I'm afraid, many EU police will not accept copies and if you have an incident but can't produce your original documents it'll cause you a good deal of inconvenience.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Agreed. We take the originals and 3 copies. Lock them in the safe and hide the copies! We take copies of passports and every document.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I don't think you need the MOT do you?

Jason


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> I don't think you need the MOT do you?


Yep. It's evidence of roadworthiness. Other EU countries use more sensible methods of displaying stickers or tags on number plates which must be shown at all times. We are one of the few countries (sorry, Member States...) who have no requirement to display the certificate of roadworthiness (such as it is :roll: ).

Dougie.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think you need the MOT do you?
> 
> Jason


Yes, you do.

Plus other documents mentioned:
V5 Registration document (log book).
Certificate of Insurance (plus Green card for those countries where it is required - see http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Motorinsurance/DG_067624 )

Keith (Sprokit)

Beat me to it Dougie :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Interesting - I'd agree about the MOT certificate and always carry mine but its not often mentioned on travel websites as 'required documentation'.
Just looked on the AA and the Caravan Club websites and no mention of it as far as I can see.

Someone is now going to prove me wrong :roll: 

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Oddly enough, in this part of Africa it's been a requirement for 30+years to display a third party insurance disc on the windscreen.


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah thought that would the case , last time I didn't take them but didn't know !

just worry about if the van got stolen document would inside


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Snuff - as you've seen from above replies you need the original of every document. I can confirm that in eastern Europe *the Police will taxi you straight down the local nick if you ain't got them *:roll:

You need copies too and if you are parked up and leaving the vehicle in what you consider a dodgy area take the originals with you. Makes staying on camp sites so much more attractive I think.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

You do not need to take the MOT certificate. 

That is why it is not listed

I take the originals, in the safe, hard copies and digital copies on a dongle or memory card and on my laptop. They are also stored on my phone as photos


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We too scan them in to the PC, copy them on to a memory card and leave a printed copy hidden in the van.

But we also leave a paper copy and PC back up version with Andrews Mum and Dad just in case.

Sad or wot???


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, so we have a conflict of opinion about the MOT Certificate.

It doesn't bother me as I'll carry it anyway but who is correct?

Theres only one way to find out....










:lol:

Pete


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The AA view of things is here;

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf

As I understand it it is not so much the V5 that is needed but more proof of your right to drive the vehicle in question. Therefore if you have a company or hire vehicle you need a letter of authority to drive it. Obviously if the vehicle belongs to you then the V5 does that.

MoT; well it just seems easier to carry it for me. At least that keeps all the documents together.

Edit to add that we carry the originals secured and secreted away as well as paper copies and e-copies kept on the computer and, a tip picked up on MHF, e-mailed to myself.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We take the originals, some photocopies, and also leave photocopies with family in case the van gets stolen with all info.

This includes passport info, driving licence, EHIC, travel insurance, lists of medication etc.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Eurotunnel;

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcTravel/ukpUsefulInfo.htm

The AA;

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/general_advice.html

Sea France;

http://www.seafrance.com/uk/ferry-dover-calais/travel-documents?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk

All don't mention the MOT certificate.

I can't find a mention with the RAC, FCO, LD Lines or Stena.

So I reckon Dougie and Sprokit are either creating or regurgitating an urban myth 

Which is not to say your vehicle doesn't need to be road worthy of course!

Jason


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> Eurotunnel;
> 
> http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcTravel/ukpUsefulInfo.htm
> 
> ...


Not too sure about the urban myth,both parties are/have been on the enforcement side of things, but I am aware one of my colleagues had a little bump and was invited to stay in Belgium until he could prove his vehicle was indeed roadworthy, it is common for the Europeans to have a small sticker on their reg plate which is their current MOT equivalent.

It is like all these things, you never know if you will need it so unless you are fluent in several languages it does remove one obstacle if you are stopped or have a accident

Chris


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

All documents for the vehicle should be carried. A note in my insurance booklet tells me that I should have my documents with me at all times and "they must not be left in an unattended vehicle". I don't know how I can get around that one as it is not really practicle to carry all the vehicle documents everywhere you go when parked up somewhere. I occaisionally go to a beach or swim in a pool somewhere so where would be a safe place to keep them, in a locked safe in the van or in a pocket of my trousers left on a beach while I am swimming?
A helpful tip I was given regarding passports and so it may also work for other documents is to copy them into an e-mail and send it to yourself. That way if you lost the original you would have access to a copy.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

snuff said:


> yeah thought that would the case , last time I didn't take them but didn't know !
> 
> just worry about if the van got stolen document would inside


You should keep a copy of all your documents at home too. If you did have your van nicked it would help you get replacment docs as you would have reference numbers, dates of testing or insrurance periods. etc


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The reason you do not require to carry an MOT certificate is that it does not say that your vehicle is roadworthy, just that it met UK standards on the date it was issued. The authorities in another country are not interested. Yes a Spanish car does have to have an ITV and carry its certificate, that is Spanish law, but a foreign one doesn't. It is actually the same with the tax disc. It juts shows that you have paid your UK tax. Again the foreign powerss that be are not bothered about enforcing UK revenue laws.

In the UK, IOM, CI we do noy t have to carry ID, insurance, log books and driving licence because we can be asked to produce at a police station within a short period (ID apart). Not in other countries however, you have to carry and produce on the spot. That is why you have to carry

So abroad, just as in the UK, it is the state of your vehicle on the day that you are stopped that governs whether it is roadworthy.


Cops abroad have no idea about the MOT, or of the fact that IOM is not in EU and does not have an MOT. They will not be checking. Of course the minute you get back off the ferry/eurostar and go through number plate recognition!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

thieawin said:


> The reason you do not require to carry an MOT certificate is that it does not say that your vehicle is roadworthy, just that it met UK standards on the date it was issued. The authorities in another country are not interested. Yes a Spanish car does have to have an ITV and carry its certificate, that is Spanish law, but a foreign one doesn't. It is actually the same with the tax disc. It juts shows that you have paid your UK tax. Again the foreign powerss that be are not bothered about enforcing UK revenue laws.
> 
> In the UK, IOM, CI we do noy t have to carry ID, insurance, log books and driving licence because we can be asked to produce at a police station within a short period (ID apart). Not in other countries however, you have to carry and produce on the spot. That is why you have to carry
> 
> ...


To take your point about the Uk I would still carry the MOT because as I understand it (and please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) if stopped by the police in the UK and they ask to see your documents and you can't show them on the spot then you have 2(?) weeks to produce them at a police station. That could seriously bugger up a 4 week trip abroad or mean that the case would go to court. Therefore I carry all documents to be sure.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Losos said:


> Makes staying on camp sites so much more attractive I think.


Do you think so?

Im not a thief but if I was and I wanted to rob or break into a load of motorhomes, tents or caravans I would definitely think about going to a campsite where there are loads of them. I wouldn't wander the backwaters or remote wild camping spots looking for a target. I wouldn't target Aires either as they are all motorhomes often in open ground and close together. I would definitely look for a leafy shaded campsite where nobody knows who anyone is and it offers more cover.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

cronkle said:


> thieawin said:
> 
> 
> > The reason you do not require to carry an MOT certificate is that it does not say that your vehicle is roadworthy, just that it met UK standards on the date it was issued. The authorities in another country are not interested. Yes a Spanish car does have to have an ITV and carry its certificate, that is Spanish law, but a foreign one doesn't. It is actually the same with the tax disc. It juts shows that you have paid your UK tax. Again the foreign powerss that be are not bothered about enforcing UK revenue laws.
> ...


That is up to you, but you do not have to. In fact with the DVLA and Police Computer system "producers" are getting rare as they can check on line.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

thieawin said:


> The reason you do not require to carry an MOT certificate is that it does not say that your vehicle is roadworthy, just that it met UK standards on the date it was issued. The authorities in another country are not interested. Yes a Spanish car does have to have an ITV and carry its certificate, that is Spanish law, but a foreign one doesn't. It is actually the same with the tax disc. It juts shows that you have paid your UK tax. Again the foreign powerss that be are not bothered about enforcing UK revenue laws.
> 
> In the UK, IOM, CI we do noy t have to carry ID, insurance, log books and driving licence because we can be asked to produce at a police station within a short period (ID apart). Not in other countries however, you have to carry and produce on the spot. That is why you have to carry
> 
> ...


I'd forgotton about the more remote bits of the UK not actually having an MOT at all, that proves the point I would think, unless someone is going to suggest someone from Guernsey has to return to the UK mainland for an MOT certificate before returning home so they can book a ferry to France!!

Some of Europe may have a sticker etc on their number plate (I thought that was tax only in Germany for instance?), but many don't, so that isn't much of a reason! 

Jason


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> thieawin said:
> 
> 
> > The reason you do not require to carry an MOT certificate is that it does not say that your vehicle is roadworthy, just that it met UK standards on the date it was issued. The authorities in another country are not interested. Yes a Spanish car does have to have an ITV and carry its certificate, that is Spanish law, but a foreign one doesn't. It is actually the same with the tax disc. It juts shows that you have paid your UK tax. Again the foreign powerss that be are not bothered about enforcing UK revenue laws.
> ...


ahem. Not part of the UK. Not in the EU. Independent for vehicle registration and taxation. No MOT or equivalent. That means i leave a vehicle in Spain all year round as i do not need to bring it back for an annula MOT. I have it in a locked garage and it only gets used less than a month a year. 10 years old and 15,000 miles. Would cost more than its worth to bring it home


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

thieawin said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> > thieawin said:
> ...


Apologies, I didn't know you weren't in the UK and should have done!.

But that is why I only specified Guernsey since do I know they don't currently have an MOT requirement.

Jason


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I had a slight panic in France, when I suddenly realised I did not have the paper part of my driving licence. Thoughts of being stopped and asked for it (I wasn't - phew) gave me some concern, as I would not be able to explain this away in my schoolboy French. I now have both parts in my wallet - just in case.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We got stopped in France a couple of years ago on the scooter at a roadside check. As soon as the cops realised we were British you could see they regretted stopping us. I asked them if they wanted to see our docs and they reluctantly said yes so I handed them my licence and the V5 for the bike. I could have handed them my P45 let alone the V5 and they wouldn't have know the difference. They pretended to understand, handed it back and waved us on.

I tend to carry the originals in the van and when I remember take the bikes docs with us on the bike. I dont carry photo copies as I dont see what use they would be.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

A few years ago we had a flat as a result of a valve not working (Brian checking tyre pressures ). Put spare on took tyre to a Kwik-Fit type place - he had to show V5, passport and driving licence to get repair. So it's not just the police who will ask for documentation.

Jan


----------

